

Show HN: Minaterm an SSH Client Implemented in JavaScript - new299
https://www.minaterm.com/

======
new299
If you just want get an idea of how it works, try the "Eliza" example. That
connects, via an ssh client implemented in the browser, to the hosting server.

------
kentbrew
The idea of SSHing anywhere from a page containing third-party JavaScript (the
Google ad) is terrifying, to say the least.

~~~
new299
Then don't use it. :)

Seriously though, this is largely a techdemo. But I can see situations where
it might be fun, like making nethack sessions available over the web.

As a local installation I would suggest it's somewhat more secure than things
like shellinabox.

But yes, it's obviously inadvisable to use it to connect to your own servers.

In some ways though, I find it interesting to consider why we feel it's less
secure than a desktop ssh client. In particular, less secure than something
like putty. With sufficient auditing, and some minor technical changes, I feel
like the security issues could be made similar.

